# Midlands Cruise to Ace Cafe



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Ace Cafe at the end of this month.

Early days I know but good planning never hurts. Anyone interested in joining me in the run down to London?

Ace Cafe should be a big one by the looks.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... sc&start=0

Hark


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Allright Matt, i'm 98% on going, just a few things to sort.Where you meeting?I did'nt know who was going from mids and was gonna meet the welsh lads on the way,
cheers
jon


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Will you be doing M40 then or M1, as I'm thinking of doing an M1 cruise down.

Nick


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

From by me mate it makes not a lot of difference was going to 40 as thats the way I usually go to London, but happy to do the M1 as I said doesn't bother me.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm not bothered either,long as i can keep up,Im still running standard at the mo,looking at p torque offer,though
cheers
jon


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Well take it easy like we did to wales mate dont worry


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well what the most northerly service station on the M1 you would come over to?

I'm happy to start up at Tibshelf services for the sheffield and above lot, if any are coming that far, and then pick up at any services on the way down.

Nick


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice one Hark - make sure you get pics of all of u on the road


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

Nick,

Might be up for a run down to the Ace Cafe. Do we need to book a place there or can we turn up? Might meet you at Leicester Forest East or Junction 20?

Chris

Mctavish

PS. It will all depend on the weather nearer the day :wink: It doesn't like the wet!!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

mctavish said:


> Nick,
> 
> Might be up for a run down to the Ace Cafe. Do we need to book a place there or can we turn up? Might meet you at Leicester Forest East or Junction 20?
> 
> ...


Leciester Forest is fine with me.

You can just turn up so you can decide later on.

Nick


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok Ill as this is just over a week away now thought Id check if ppl wanna meet up on the way down.

If anyone wants to meet at M5 junc 2 or 3 then well head over to the M1 and meet Nick etc.


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

We still looking to meet up at M1 junc 21a or there abouts Nick??

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm thinking of leaving home (junction 28 M1) about 7:30am.

So it should look like:

Junction 28 leave - 7:30am

Meet / Pick up at Leciester Forest Services - 8:30am

Meet / Pick up at Northampton Services - 9:30am

Arrive at Ace Cafe - 10:30am

So do we have people looking to join in at these places? I'd ask that anyone joining in at these points can be there at least 15 mins before the pick up time, so we can leave at the the time shown above to make the time at Ace Cafe.

Where does the Birmingham lot want to join in, Northampton Services?

Nick


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Will have look and let u no, wont be on much this week as have an awful week at work.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Definitely 15A for Northampton Services.

BUT

*I've changed the time for this meet point to 9:00am, so thats 30 mins earlier than I had put above.*

So:

*Junction 28: 7:30am

Leciester forest Services: 8:30am

Northapton Services: 9:00am

Ace Cafe: 10:00 - 10:30am traffic dependant.*

Looks like the birmingham lot would be best meeting at northampton too, depencing on where you come accross to the M1, but that looks low enough for you to get over and then come down to meet us there.

Nick


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Nick - this might be a bit early - the event doesn't start 'til 11am.

If you have a look on the Ace website there's a (probably large) group of bikers starting a run to Margate at 10:30.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

To be honest I'd expect us to get stuck in traffic on the way and it'll be easily half 10 before we're there.

I've got the TTOC flags to put up too, so need to be there early to get them all errected and under car tyres.

If we're too early we can just stop on the side of the road outside Ace anyway.

Nick


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Alright Nick my week from hell is finished so I can get back to spending time on the car 

Ill meet at Northhants as think thats easiest.

PM me if your local to me and want to meet up nearer.


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm possibly up for this Nem depending on if my car's out the garage on time tomorrow.

I'd meet you at jction 25 or 26 and the nearest services to them?

I'll post here to let you know if im a definite tomorrow


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

rik-e said:


> i'm possibly up for this Nem depending on if my car's out the garage on time tomorrow.
> 
> I'd meet you at jction 25 or 26 and the nearest services to them?
> 
> I'll post here to let you know if im a definite tomorrow


Ok mate. Just let me know.

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nem said:


> mctavish said:
> 
> 
> > Nick,
> ...


It'll be good to see you and Heather again Chris.

It'll be good to have the Three Kingfishers in formation again 

Dave


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

Nick,

I don't think the weather is up to much tomorrow however going to give the car a run out. I'll see you at Leicester Forest East at 8.30am

Dave,
Many sure you bring some pictures of the tour for us to look at!!
See you both tomorrow.

Chris (mctavish)


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm meeting there too in the morning. It'll be nice to meet you.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

mctavish said:


> Nick,
> 
> I don't think the weather is up to much tomorrow however going to give the car a run out. I'll see you at Leicester Forest East at 8.30am
> 
> ...


Stunning!

Hopefully my car will be alright for the trip down. It's complaining about being old...

See you all tomorrow.

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone for a great cruise down (and back).

Just a few  :lol: pics from the trip:
















































































































































































































Nick


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Wow some amazing pics there guys, especially in the dry! I must admit, Mac's car looks superb in motion!! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## red-daz (Mar 20, 2008)

brilliant pics, brilliant day, thanks to nick for all the organisation, radios worked a treat! still can't stop laughing about the m1 road block just to get some top gear style pics!!!! thanks to everyone involved at london end aswell, see you all again soon. daz+naomi. :lol:


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Fantastic Nick!!! Awesome pics. Newer seen mine on the mover before! :wink:

Unfortunately, my camera started playing up!!!

Thanks alot Nick for leading the way!
The radios were a great touch...as Daz said, worked a treat! :wink:

Nick, can you remind us why you didn't take a piccy of all four of us on the move yesterday??? :lol: (give my love to julie)!



Naresh said:


> Wow some amazing pics there guys, especially in the dry! I must admit, Mac's car looks superb in motion!! 8) 8) 8)


I like you more and more Naresh!! lol! :wink: It does look pretty good on the move doesn't it 

Great to meet you and you better half yesterday Darren!!


----------

